# bandmill deck advice



## smanfre (Mar 31, 2008)

Be easy on me I am a newbie so I don't know all the lingo yet but I am learning fast.....I bought my sawmill last year "norwood" lumberlite. I love it except for the deck, I am now collecting materials to fabricate a new one and would love to know the features you love and things you hate about the deck on your manual bandmills. i.e. log dog spacing and how many, cross member spacing, and what methods ya'll use to keep the log snug up to the dogs when milling the first side. Also if you could throw up a few pics so I can get some visual ideas that would be great as well.


Thanks in advance

Shane


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. The only caution about I can think of for what you are doing is too many cross pieces will not allow you to lay crooked logs in the best position, but my bandmill has like 5 for 10 feet, pretty tight.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome Shane,

I started out with a LM 2000 4 years ago, and at first I liked the factory deck frame, but quickly realized I wanted to A) cut longer logs and B) needed a beefier frame. I made mine out of I beams and angle iron for the tracks. I liked my design better than the factory's and i never even finished all the desgin goodies I had planned for it. 

I would have but bought a hydraulic mill before I did. I used the factory log clampos and dogs and just welded them to my site-made frame. Notice I didn't say shopmade, I just built it on site beneath the cover I made for it. 
Ask me any questions you want I can't think of a whole lot right now - lotsa water under the bridge since I built that frame. These pics give you a very general idea. I can hunt some detailed pictures in my old memory cards and backup disk if you really want some. 

i do have a few important tips coming to mind as I type. I'll put them to type if you want. 

On the suggestion not to use too many bunks I'd like to give my opinion there. You have to have about 3 or 4 all within a 4' - 6' stretch for short logs you are going to discover you absolutely have to see the insides of. You ARE going to cut short logs and you need 4 sets of clamps and dogs for this purpose. Really you need 5 sets and I can draw them out for you. You also do need a stretch of about 6' where you do not have any bunks close to the center for the purpose jo states. But the spacing is critical. 
Anyhow I will expand on my opinions/experience in areas of interest to you if you want.


----------



## smanfre (Mar 31, 2008)

Exactly the kind of advice I was looking for...Thanks jo.... Texas, you are right on the money the reason I want to build a new deck is a.) I want to cut in to some short logs I absolutely need to see inside of...and b.) the "erector set" like deck that came with the lumber lite is a hassel to kepp level and aligned to get premium type cuts......whenever you get a chance to type up those important tips you mention in your last post I would love to read them. Thanks again guys


----------



## smanfre (Mar 31, 2008)

*finished my deck*

I was going to upload the pictures but I left them at home. But any way I made my deck out of 4inch channel 20' long for the base with 2inchx.25 angle iron. I made 5 fixed cross bunks and 4 removable cross bunks (from pieces of the old deck). cut, welded and put in position on friday. Adjusted the blade for level, squared up the log rests and milled an old cherry log as a test on Saturday. (log had been sitting for a year or more downed from a storm, checked really bad but still looked pretty when I opened her up. Thanks for all of the advice!!!!


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Cool pics texas, whats all the kinds of woods that you come across and mill?


----------



## smanfre (Mar 31, 2008)

*pics of my new deck for my lumberlite*

here is my mill with my new deck and a couple of test logs I have milled so I can start the tweaking process


----------



## smanfre (Mar 31, 2008)

*couple more pics*

the red oak was on the mill and a cherry crotch section on the trailer


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Now that you've had a chance to use it for a while how has the deck worked out? Is there anthing you would change?

I don't know where you are located but that looks a lot like here.:drink:


----------



## smanfre (Mar 31, 2008)

Dirtclod, it works great. So far it's not really a matter of changing anything I have done, but rather add to it. I need more log rest and at least another log dog.


----------

